# Abounding Poodles



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Has anyone heard of them? Or has a poodle from them?


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Their website seems kind of old, but from OFA they appear to be doing some testing. I didn't like that they just offered a one year health guarantee. They looked to have some nice dogs that they were showing AKC. 

Is this for you? I don't know that you have to go that far to find a well-bred, health-tested toy.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes it is, I am looking for an older puppy or an adult


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

They didn't give me the courtesy of a return email when I inquired. However, it's always best to call.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I have been in contact with this breeder, and I am nixing this because the 5 month old puppy's dam hasn't been OFA patella tested yet because she is a 1 1/2 yrs old.

Red Flags

Good dry run


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh dear, smart to move on!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah it's good to know I have learned a lot from the forum onward I go


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

twyla have you looked at Rodell? He is in Connecticut (so not a big hike to get to for you I think). I've seen his dogs at shows and they are great looking. Maybe he has someone who went oversize that he held back or a retiree. Rodell Toy Poodles


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank Catherine, I will put an inquiry with him. Rodell's is actually down the road from where my old shop was in Wallingford, CT. I really want another poodle but I am unsure once again if I am quite ready yet, emotionally. Adding a new soul changes the dynamic.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

twyla I think it is often harder than we anticipate to add a new dog to a home where there are older dog(s). If the new puppy will "replace" a recently deceased there are the person's expectations of having the puppy be like the previous dog, even though we know it won't be the same. Also there are relationships between the animals to consider. I used to have three cats. The oldest was a Persian female who was about five years older than two Maine **** liter mate sisters. One of the sisters was the top cat and the other was the lowest rank of the three. When my Persian girl died I was astounded at how much of a buffer between the sisters she had been. They had to rework their relationship significantly and it took months for them to work it through. I certainly understand how terribly you miss Flower and how much you have thoughts for a new puppy, but I really respect your thoughtfulness about waiting until the conditions are right. Rodell (or whoever you settle on) will be there when that time comes.


----------



## Moonshine (9 mo ago)

I have owned two Abounding poodles, and I was very happy with both. The first was a male puppy, Billy. Billy lived until almost 13 years old, and I lost him recently to cancer. The second is a retired female from among their breeding females. Diva was 7 years old when she came to me and I have had her for almost a year. I am looking to Abounding Poodles for my next puppy. Please keep in mind that Ellen is busy with her family and her kennel of toy poodles, and is frequently out of town at shows, exhibiting her dogs. She will always respond to inquiries about available puppies.


----------

